
WordPress-React Breakup: Suggest a JavaScript Framework to WordPress and Tell Why? - bhalp1
https://dev.to/mrahmadawais/-wordpress-react-breakup-suggest-a-javascript-framework-to-wordpress--tell-why-poll
======
whipoodle
Shouldn't they pick something that meets their needs? How did they decide on
React?

